# Aerial Photo.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

MOst of you will know this but I'll leave the guessing up tp you. Just found it on G-Earth.

Pretty Neat.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I didn't know that G-E had pictures of heaven!:fishing:


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Fort Fisher, Bald head, Cape Fear, southport, my hunting grounds


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Ryan Y said:


> MOst of you will know this but I'll leave the guessing up tp you. Just found it on G-Earth.
> 
> Pretty Neat.


My little bit of Heaven on Earth, my Garden of Eden,,,,Fort Fisher


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

Doesnt look like anything to be Feared from a distance, does it.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Nope not at all. You cant see the shoals with all the haze and it doesnt show further offshore.
Only river in North Carolina that empties into the atlantic too.


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweeeet Pic!


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

*That's what I'm talking about!*

I'll see ya there come October Ryan unless you decide you don't want to join me that's combat fishing at it's best. I know you'll be there this year even if I've got to handcuff you and drag you with me, Kyle too.


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> I'll see ya there come October Ryan unless you decide you don't want to join me that's combat fishing at it's best. I know you'll be there this year even if I've got to handcuff you and drag you with me, Kyle too.


I'm so game.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Love that place


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Sweet looking spot*

I take it that it is south of the OBX. Have to check it out one of these times. Can you drive on the beach there? How's the surf fishing?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

lot of nice stuff in that picture, Oak Island, Long Beach, Lockwoods Folly Inlet, Holden Beach, Shallotte Inlet, Ocean Isle Beach, and Little River Inlet, but I can't quite make out Little River Inlet. It is there....


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

Im game to Justin! Dont forget about me!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Looks like it might be a drum magnet


----------

